# Motor city used car dealers



## kaikwong (Jun 6, 2009)

Do they sell cars in the range of AED10k to AED20k?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm sure you'll find used cars in the AED 20K range but I'm also pretty sure the whole thing will fall apart the minute you bring it home.

Have you tried searching online? Your budget seems too low for a car.


----------



## kaikwong (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah the budget is abit low because i am just going to use for 1 year anyway and most of the time i am in Fujairah, only occasionally will drive down to dubai.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

For one year you would be better off renting a car - will cost you round about 1700-1800 for the cheapest car (Yaris type) while an okay Honda Civic might be around 2200-2400 per month. I am sure it will be much better and cost effective than the 10K-20K tin can you would buy, then spend money on insurance, and spend more money on fixing it.


----------



## S.A.P. (Apr 2, 2011)

kaikwong said:


> Yeah the budget is abit low because i am just going to use for 1 year anyway and most of the time i am in Fujairah, only occasionally will drive down to dubai.


quick search on D-le revealed several options like KIA Rio, Lancer something like that - all between 15-20k can't post the link - will be removed.

when buying from somebody else - take the car to the dealership and do the diagnostic. spend some money on it - at least you should know what are you getting yourself into.

Also, if you live within 10 minutes drive from the office - consider using taxis. 
I tried it for a month 30 AED round trip - 150 a week. Do the math for the year


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

S.A.P. said:


> quick search on D-le revealed several options like KIA Rio, Lancer something like that - all between 15-20k can't post the link - will be removed.
> 
> when buying from somebody else - take the car to the dealership and do the diagnostic. spend some money on it - at least you should know what are you getting yourself into.
> 
> ...


I would be very very concerned buying such a cheap car. And actually the taxi suggestion is not too bad. I used taxis for a year, and my commute was about 60 Dhs a day. It still amounts to 1300 Dhs for work in a month. Sometimes I would take the metro. Plus weekend outings etc add to the cost. But I would still think that at the maximum it would still work out cheaper for one year (with lower risk) compared to any cheap car in that price range


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Cars aren't fashion accessories, they'll last a long time if they're looked after and properly maintained, sometimes even if they aren't. Back home I rarely bought a car that cost more than 10k AED. Plus there's plenty of cheap garages here if anything goes wrong. 

Absolutely nothing wrong with buying a car in your budget, get it looked over by an independent garage to make sure it's roadworthy, keep some money aside for maintenance and you won't go far wrong.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Cars aren't fashion accessories, they'll last a long time if they're looked after and properly maintained, sometimes even if they aren't. Back home I rarely bought a car that cost more than 10k AED. Plus there's plenty of cheap garages here if anything goes wrong.
> 
> Absolutely nothing wrong with buying a car in your budget, get it looked over by an independent garage to make sure it's roadworthy, keep some money aside for maintenance and you won't go far wrong.


^^^ Agreed, even if Gavtek has terrible taste in cars............(fj hater)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> ^^^ Agreed, even if Gavtek has terrible taste in cars............(fj hater)


I second Jimbo's comment....I hate FJs too!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I second Jimbo's comment....I hate FJs too!


HA! That backfired! (Gav is the FJ hater........I have one!)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

:behindsofa:


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't hate FJ Cruisers.

If we didn't have FJ Cruisers we wouldn't have anyone to laugh at.


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

It seems that websites are allowed to mention.

Anyway you can try gulf news classifieds you will find alot af cars within your budget

Remaaz


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

remaaz said:


> It seems that websites are allowed to mention.
> 
> Anyway you can try gulf news classifieds you will find alot af cars within your budget
> 
> Remaaz


And Dubizzle


----------



## kaikwong (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah hopefully i can get one within my budget!


----------

